# Once Saved Always Saved



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I have heard this many times.

Is that really possible?
What does it mean?
Is it scriptural?


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

I have heard this also, but it is not true. Once saved, you know the path to take continuing your journey in life. Narrow is the way to the gates of heaven. God loves us and wants all of us to be with him always, but the devil is there to steal us away from Him.

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I think it is if you cherish your salvation if you don't then your salvation is meaningless. My two cents.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*If you are washed in the blood*

What the Bible says and what I believe is you are certain to have a place reserved for you when your flesh suit time runs out. If you don't know beyond doubt you have work to do--

Jesus sacrifice -- our sin put him on that Roman Cross.

Mark 3:29 the unpardonable sin, is a caveat- to once and always saved

Revelations 9 - Accepting the Mark of the Beast is most horrible thing that can happen to a human being because it is the ONLY moment in the life of a human being where HOPE to be saved ceases to exist.

A Believer in Christ can certainly renounce or lose salvation by the two examples above - but it would beg the question were they truly saved? Continuing in any sin through active choice one would need to question that salvation experience.

I think the mere statement "once saved, always saved" is a panacea for those who doubt their experience - and just perhaps Lucifer uses it as a tool of confusion, when the person REALLY should be examining their relationship to our Creator.

The great falling away of the church has begun in the United States, and if you believe as I do that Christians will live through those seven terrible years before the tares are snatched away - then it is important to equip the saints with truth or else many may lose heart, and their salvation in those times --

The warning is not to heathen men its directed to Christians specifically --


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Even though I have been in the baptist church for years and they teach "once saved, always saved," I've seen many fall away. One person when he was a youth and early college years was "sold out" for God and did mission trips outside of the church. However, he is now an atheist and a believer that we evolved from nothing.

I personally think that the real question is, are they really saved. but, I often struggle and fall many times too. But another point is if I can lose my salvation, at what point do I lose it? Thus I think it comes down to is one really saved.

Another point I would like to make is I believe the church has lost focus on stressing to believers that Jesus needs to not only be our savior, but He needs to be our Lord too! What does this mean? It means that we rely on Jesus for every move we make in our lives. To walk with Him, trust Him, read the Bible, pray and allow God to direct our paths.

It's like God hands us a blank sheet of paper with our names on the top and a place to put out signature on the bottom. The paper is where our lives take place and we want to fill in the blank place and tell God how our lives should go. However, God wants us to sign the bottom and hand it back to Him blank. Then he will write in what He want's our lives to be.

Back on the OP, I struggle with this. One one hand, if I can lose my salvation, then I'm keeping it by my own might and that isn't salvation. Because only Jesus can save. But then on the other hand, if I can't lose my salvation and I choose to do what I want and please my flesh, am I really saved?

It is a heart issue. If I'm trully saved, I will strive to allow the spirit lead and not give in to the desires of the flesh.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

When God says you are chosen, trust me, you have been chosen. You can not run, you can not hide. God makes the decision.. and it was made long before you were thought of. We are here for a purpose. God extends his love to everyone. Our sovereign choice and selfishness will be what keeps us from him should we choose not to follow. God doesn't send souls to hell. That is a self chosen path. So, it's your choice. Your either with him... or your against him. Deny me in front of man and I will deny you before my father. The choice is clear.. crystal clear.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

It is amazing how many times I have heard the phrase, oh, I'm saved. When I hear this, I know I am not talking to one that seeks righteous. The scriptures point to that. There are many examples in God's Word of those that had favor in God's eyes, then lost that favor. Solomon is one. The entire nation of Israel is another. What about Judas Iscariot, an apostle of Christ that betrayed him. Do you think he was "saved." We cannot change our life course without consequences.

Many scriptures point this out. I will quote from three.

Zeph 2:2,3 2 Before the decree bring forth, before the day pass as the chaff, before the fierce anger of the LORD come upon you, before the day of the LORD'S anger come upon you.

3 Seek ye the LORD, all ye meek of the earth, which have wrought his judgment; seek righteousness, seek meekness: it may be ye shall be hid in the day of the LORD'S anger. NOTE ALSO THAT YOU MAY BE HID, no assurance

Matt 24: 13 13But he that shall endure unto the end, the same shall be saved. 
You must endure to the end, not until you get tired.

Rev 2:10 10Fear none of those things which thou shalt suffer: behold, the devil shall cast some of you into prison, that ye may be tried; and ye shall have tribulation ten days: be thou faithful unto death, and I will give thee a crown of life.
Reinforcement that you must be faithful until death.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

shaggydog said:


> It is amazing how many times I have heard the phrase, oh, I'm saved. When I hear this, I know I am not talking to one that seeks righteous. The scriptures point to that. There are many examples in God's Word of those that had favor in God's eyes, then lost that favor. Solomon is one. The entire nation of Israel is another. What about Judas Iscariot, an apostle of Christ that betrayed him. Do you think he was "saved." We cannot change our life course without consequences.
> 
> Many scriptures point this out. I will quote from three.
> 
> ...


So does that mean that God's grace is conditional?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Fish&Chips said:


> So does that mean that God's grace is conditional?


What do the scriptures say to you?


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

To me it is pretty clear that it is.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Fish&Chips said:


> To me it is pretty clear that it is.


Absolutely.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*The author John says*

â€¦8 If we say that we have no sin, we are deceiving ourselves and the truth is not in us. 9 If we confess our sins, He is faithful and righteous to forgive us our sins and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness. 10 If we say that we have not sinned, we make Him a liar and His* word is not in us.*

Our salvation is through grace, granted by a belief in Jesus Christ and actively following that belief as best we can, we don't deserve that salvation, we can't earn salvation, salvation REQUIRES work by faith -- its always active

Genuine salvation requires a change in mind and heart, sin drives away the holy spirit from his temple in our flesh, and continuing in un confessed willful sin and your flesh will be REMOVED sooner than you might like.

The Apostle Paul said, â€œExamine yourselves, whether ye be in the faith; prove your own selves. Know ye not your own selves, how that Jesus Christ is in you, except ye be reprobates?â€ (2 Cor. 13:5). Why did he say this? Because there are many professing believers within the church that think they are saved, that think they will inherit the Kingdom of God, but in actuality, have only deluded their own selves into believing a lie. Though they attend a church, or say they believe in Jesus, they donâ€™t have Christ truly dwelling in their hearts by faith, transforming them from glory to glory, and setting them free from sin, cleansing them from all iniquity, and giving them power over inward corruptions. â€œThey profess that they know God; but in works they deny him, being abominable, and disobedient, and unto every good work reprobateâ€ (Tit. 1:16).

The ULTIMATE Christian test - when you die will you be able to face Jesus, or hang your head in sorrow for your unconfessed sin -

If you feel that way a re-examination of your salvation is in order -


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

TrueblueTexican said:


> â€¦8 If we say that we have no sin, we are deceiving ourselves and the truth is not in us. 9 If we confess our sins, He is faithful and righteous to forgive us our sins and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness. 10 If we say that we have not sinned, we make Him a liar and His* word is not in us.*
> 
> Our salvation is through grace, granted by a belief in Jesus Christ and actively following that belief as best we can, we don't deserve that salvation, we can't earn salvation, salvation REQUIRES work by faith -- its always active
> 
> ...


Amen to that brother!


----------

